# How long are Duck eggs good for?



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Mrs saw something on net they are only good for week,is that true????


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you mean good for eating, good for hatching, what? Duck eggs left outside, under refrigeration, or other?


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Eating,refrigerated or otherwise.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ya hear all kinds of things on the net............

Easy test. Put them in water. If they sink, they are good. If they float they are bad.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I keep my duck eggs longer than a week sometimes becuase we just don't eat as many as we get in a week & so far Dh & I have been fine.
Gave plenty away to family & friends with no problems either.

I assumed they kept quite a long time just like chicken eggs, what would make duck eggs any different I wonder? I don't think I would believe all things.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Seemed like a knowledgeable site. Thats why Im asking.

They said duck eggs are alkaline,chicken eggs aciditic,or vice versa,so I would like to know what people have been doing in keeping duck eggs around,never worried about the chicken eggs at all as they get eaten in a few weeks at most.

Figured if anyone knew,this forum would.

Thanks for any and all replies,seems to be a good question as it seems to be stumping folks.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Saw this on a search...
--------------------------
Question: How long do duck eggs stay fresh?

Duck eggs keep for about 2 weeks if kept cool and for about 6 weeks refrigerated.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I freeze our duck eggs for baking, 2 per small ziplock.
I saw a site that stated duck eggs last longer than chicken..here it is.
http://www.buyfreshduckeggs.com/Egg_Info.html


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

6 months cleaned and refridgerated. They will stick to the membrane a bit starting right around 5 months old but they are still edible at 6 months. I always crack 2 month and older eggs into another bowl before adding them to what I am making.

My ducks stop laying in October and don't lay again until March or April. I have to make them last because I am not fond of chicken eggs.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Good info,thanks,knew the experts and real people here would know whats up 

Thank You!


----------

